

Which programming langs would you like to use if you can choice st different? - AsmMAn

Sorry for title I need to make it short:
Which programming langs would you like to use if you can choice st different?<p>I&#x27;ve seen recently a very good article about a switch to Haskell programming language and find this very interesting. So, I wonder which programming languages would you like to use if you can choice something different, don&#x27;t use C&#x2F;C++&#x2F;GO&#x2F;Ruby&#x2F;Phython&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;Perl&#x2F;javascript? Not only in productive environment. In a hobby project too.
======
noir_lord
I use PHP for my start-up, I would like to have used Python but the reality is
that while I'm ok with Python I'd spent 3 years working every day with PHP
plus Laravel solves most of my architectural problems with PHP.

In a really ideal world I'd love to use Go but while the language fascinates
me as a one man dev team I pretty much stick to languages with large and
"complete" available libraries (as they act as a force multiplier).

In the really long term is one of the purely functional languages though not
decided on which.

